# Anonymous Calls up SCEA President, Sends Pizzas



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

Anonymous has acquired the details of Jack Tretton including his telephone number as well as his address. Consequently, they decided to send him some pizzas and call the president up.

Check out the transcript between Anonymous members below:

sonyrecon335: Indeed Stalin, I can't hack--But I know how to manipulate people
Stalin-chan: hey
Stalin-chan: thats better than hacking
D1sc0n3kt: lol sure it is!
…
sonyrecon335: I'm going to speak to several companies in the Area,
see if he has ever ordered flowers for his wife etc -
that could lead to a home address.
sonyrecon335: [Business name redacted] - Foster City, CA, 94404 -
These people have a record of an order placed on February 11th
by a J. Tretton. That's all I could get.
sonyrecon335: I'll give it time, and i'll get a third party to phone
posing as Tretton.
…
sonyrecon335: Just confirmed the address I have for Tretton with
the previously mentioned Florists - and it matched. We have him
...
sonyrecon335: Just ordered a bunch of Pizza's to be delivered
to Tretton's house under the name Anon Mous
sonyrecon335: That's a little reward to myself for finding the address
sonyrecon335: About to phone Tretton 
got2b: Haha you're going to actually do it?
irannaked: got his number?
got2b: Yeaa : )
sonyrecon335: for sure
irannaked: NICE!
irannaked: ask him why he wants to press charges against geohot
sonyrecon335: Right, let's see what he has to say.
…
sonyrecon335: ringing him now
...
sonyrecon335: Erm the bitch just hung up on me, I assume it was his wife
…
sonyrecon335: I asked if Jack was there, she asked who it was
and I said Anonymous
FresnoNews: might have some new info on their execs to add to the pp
FresnoNews: waiting a few mins
FresnoNews: couple ssn's
FresnoNews: should know in 3-5 mins
FresnoNews: someone garbagebinned stringer and is going through it
FresnoNews: got a few statements but no ssn yet
FresnoNews: lots of papers
FresnoNews: NONE shredded
…
FresnoNews: NYC residence
narc0synthesis: thats fucking pro
[/p]




Source


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh god, that's just scary.

Anonymous shouldn't be ruining a person's life.


----------



## Law (Apr 9, 2011)

Totally called it in the last thread.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm wondering how they got the number...


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh wow. Anonymous is really strutting their stuff today. I wonder where this IRC channel is, I'd love to watch it.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh god, that's just scary.
> 
> Anonymous shouldn't be ruining a person's life.


Prank-calling and fake-ordering pizzas.  Scarily ruining lives since 2011.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean how they're trying to get his personal information like SSN and other documents.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 9, 2011)

later this afternoon Tretton will post an youtube video telling anonymous to leave him alone


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 9, 2011)

this is just too much. These guys are dangerous... they should just use their abilities to hack the 3ds


----------



## indask8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony does the same with geohot/others persons...

Even if Tretton is not entirely responsible of this trial against geohot (it's more the marketing/juridic service of scea that started this) he certainly approved it at some point, now he has to deal with it.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 9, 2011)

Anonymous: Delivering pizza since it gave them lulz


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be misinterpreting this, but didn't they basically just say that they're rummaging through his garbage looking for unshredded papers that might have his ssn (social security number, no?)? A social security number is a very dangerous thing to have stolen.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 9, 2011)

Suits Tretton fine... Especially after the recen Nintendo crap he said...


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 9, 2011)

Why f*** up an employee's life that's not gonna do anything. Why not go after the people involved with the lawsuit against geohot. The lawyers, etc.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 9, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Anonymous: Delivering pizza since it gave them lulz


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2011)

"Anonymous pizza how may i help you!"


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 9, 2011)

This is old news lol saw it 2 days ago


----------



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> This is old news lol saw it 2 days ago


Well, I didn't see it until today, and I didn't see it here, so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anonymous: "So I heard you like pizza"
Tretton: FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 9, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its cool lol don't think it has been posted here yet so it's all good


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 9, 2011)

The internet is a beautiful, frightening machine.


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow...I hope to never get on their bad side!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 9, 2011)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Wow...I hope to never get on their bad side!



You don't like pizza?


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm dissapointed. 

I know people in real life that have done MUCH better trolling that this...

Still pretty funny though.


----------



## kitehimuro (Apr 9, 2011)

You guys are forgetting HBgary. The security firm Anon actually RUINED (at least they've lost up to 2 million dollars due to a buyout not happening after the Anon fiasco).


----------



## Law (Apr 9, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has anchovies.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2011)

It's good to see the Anonymous are solving real issues like wasting pizzas on a guy who could afford the restaurant instead of donating them to local shelters or something.

Because going after Sony is more important than poverty or actually helping people!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2011)

I didn't think it was bought, just sent there. 

Maybe going after Sony is helping people.

So what are you doing? Cold heart, selfish, jerk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jk about that last part btw. (C -> jerk)


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh noes, he's getting sent Pizza! He's in some deep shit now.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 9, 2011)

"PIZZA! MY ONLY WEAKNESS!!
HOW DID YOU KNOW?!"

Seriously, doing this shit was funny in the 5th/6th grade when you first got a phone in your room...
So I guess this means they've evolved from 'childish temper tantrums' to 'pre-teen pranks'. REACH FOR THE STARS ANONYMOUS!!!


When they ordered the pizza, they didn't even pose as the SCEA President, they were "Anon Mous".
So if the SCEA President says he didn't order the Pizza, and his name isn't on the order (which it's NOT thanks to the 4chan-style self fellatio) he doesn't have to pay.. and Anonymous screws over YET ANOTHER INNOCENT!
Great job. Top fucking class, guys!


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 9, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 When quoting a large post, replace it with "~snip"
#2 The lawyers have nothing to do in the lawsuit. They were hired by Sony and they do what Sony tells them to do. It's their job. Sony as a whole is the one who filed the lawsuit. And Tretton is Sony's president, not just an employee.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> this is just too much. These guys are dangerous... they should just use their abilities to hack the 3ds


Technical hacking skills and social engineering are two different fields.


----------



## dib (Apr 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh god, that's just scary.
> 
> Anonymous shouldn't be ruining a person's life.


Why not?  His company clearly has no quarrel with ruining another's.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2011)

I love how everyone is ignoring the social security bit and focusing on the pizza.

Americans and their food. /hypocrite


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 9, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I love how everyone is ignoring the social security bit and focusing on the pizza.
> 
> Americans and their food. /hypocrite


And where are they getting with finding his Social security number?
Oh right, no where.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 9, 2011)

The flowers thing is brilliant. I don't think I'd have thought of that.


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 9, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> this is just too much. These guys are dangerous... they should just use their abilities to hack the 3ds



Yeah! they should phone a 3DS and ask if it's delivered any flowers lately...


----------



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's good to see the Anonymous are solving real issues like wasting pizzas on a guy who could afford the restaurant instead of donating them to local shelters or something.
> 
> Because going after Sony is more important than poverty or actually helping people!



While agree with you, but you could say that for anything. Why buy video games when you can give the money to charities. Why buy consoles and computers when you can donate that money to shelters or to a kid to get an education. Why buy big tv's when there are houses that don't have any.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> While agree with you, but you could say that for anything. Why buy video games when you can give the money to charities. Why buy consoles and computers when you can donate that money to shelters or to a kid to get an education. Why buy big tv's when there are houses that don't have any.



As one guy you can't do a whole lot. But the Anonymous is a decently large group and could make some change if they actually did anything productive. Instead of focusing on real issues and putting their "hive mind" towards that, they focus on non-issues like Scientology and Sony.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more the fact that they're trying in the first place. How would you feel if you found out someone was rummaging through your garbage to find your SSN and who knows what other info?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 9, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Got a few statements but NO ssn yet."


----------



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But like TehSkull said, the fact that they're trying in the first place. What would you do if someone went through your garbage to find your SSN?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 9, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> What would you do if someone went through your garbage to find your SSN?
> Call the police?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Duskye @ Apr 9 2011, 08:14 PM) But like TehSkull said, the fact that they're trying in the first place.


Despite what they're trying to do, there still pulling off shitty pranks that will not help in the least.
And honestly, how will attacking this guy go in our favour. The chances of Sony dropping the case due to one of their staff members getting harassed are slim at best.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, the actual REAL Anonymous, the ones who can actually hack. But these sound like just a bunch of kids who are pranking. There's not a whole lot THEY can do.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2011)

Personal documents such as a SSN are dangerous in the hands of idiots, but in the hands of thousands, or millions of idiots? Absolute havoc.


----------



## redact (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how they got the number...


did you not read the logs?
they rung local florists until they found his address/phone no


----------



## Eckin (Apr 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and just to add another bit, who sent the pizza was *one guy*


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn, Anonymous sending that Salty Pizza to Trenton.

But in all seriousness, the dudes that sent the Pizza and such sounds like a bunch of immature fools. Like honestly, Pizza? LawL...

This is quite amusing however.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hillarious.


----------



## darkranboria (Apr 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Personal documents such as a SSN are dangerous in the hands of idiots, but in the hands of thousands, or millions of idiots? Absolute havoc.



Hahahahahahahahaha hohoho ho ho hohohoho. Never thought of that. Identity theft+internet=Funny to watch
Heh heh.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 10, 2011)

The pizza part is quite humorous, but it really shows the immaturity level that is of Anonymous.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 10, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> The pizza part is quite humorous, but it really shows the immaturity level that is of Anonymous.


I thought it was witty. 

Pizza Delivery!!

Tretton: I didn't order any pizza!!

Oh, but someone anonymous did. :smiles:


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Suits Tretton fine... Especially after the recen Nintendo crap he said...


what a fucking fanboy.

anyway, this is good progress to show sony just what anon is capable of.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, he did talk crap.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly did he say?


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 10, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Complained about how the 3DS had no hard drive or some shit like that.

The pizza part is really funny, but it does show how immature they really are.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 10, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget, but just some random bashing the Wii when the PSMove came out. Also the 3DS. There are a few articles floating around.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 10, 2011)

Shit just got interesting.

-grabs popcorn-


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 10, 2011)

If they wanted to really muck things up, at least with the flowers, start making the CEO's wife have suspicions of a mistress (or two). Emotional manipulation within the family is much deadlier.


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going to laugh if and when Home Security starts "Patriot Act"ing on these people....oh wait...I mean if they are in the US...oh wait...I mean I'll laugh when they burn lower case t's on his front lawn...whatever


----------



## coolness (Apr 10, 2011)

this isnot cool calling some one at home
talking shit about some one his wife i already had kill Anoumous


----------



## jorpor (Apr 10, 2011)

All this 'ruin Sony' stuff just isn't funny anymore.
Those patethic hackers and these anonymous guys should think about the gamers for once.
Why the fuck did this start? Because Sony removed Other OS and stopped people from hacking their consoles? Whoa, big deal!
What would you do if hackers ruined online games for other players? Just let it be? No, I bet you would do the same as Sony.
Doing everything to stop your console for being ruined.

If anynomous was trying to be funny, well, mission failed.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know he bashed the 3DS. i never said he didn't. i said that because that's such a fanboyish thing to say. "suits him fine to be harassed after he goes talking crap about the 3DS."
it wouldn't be fanboyism if the two matters were related, but they're not. so saying it "serves him right" obviously means he was butthurt over jack bashing the 3DS, and felt comfort in him being harassed because of it. a true fucking fanboy.

and to all the people saying anon is immature for sending him pizzas, well no shit.
it's a childish prank to play on the president of SCEA with a deeper meaning than you obviously realize.
they're letting him know that they have means of gaining all of his information. they've already got his phone number. the pizzas were to let him know that they have his address. it's a scare tactic, yes. just like sony has been using against all of us. well obviously not all of you whom only get hard ons for your lord savior "ninty" and don't care about other systems or the fight going on to gain the legal rights we deserve to the PS3.
who do you think anonymous is? a bunch of immature people who pose no threat at all? maybe they are immature. but that doesn't change how dangerous they can be. they took down the PSN and several sony websites as well as the site of the law firm representing sony. even if this was just LOIC, it's extremely ballsy to do it to sony, who are even known to abuse the court system, knowing what the consequences may hold.

taking the fight quite literally to the president of SCEA's doorstep might be the wake up call that sony needed in order to realize that this group is very real. and perhaps it might cause them to listen a little closer to the argument posed by the group - the arguments of us, the consumer, the "little guy."

just because you only cream for nintendo doesn't change the fact that these people are not only fighting for their rights, but for mine. for yours. you may think that just because this only applies to PS3 legality, it doesn't apply to you. but it does. geohot fought to legalize the jailbreaking of iphones, and he won. yeah, he's a douche. but he won that right for millions of people. and now this hacker group is doing the same. although i do admit they're going about it in a way that might not prove fruitful. still, they're on our side. and people need to realize this before talking down about them.

just saiyan.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> and to all the people saying anon is immature for sending him pizzas, well no shit.
> it's a childish prank to play on the president of SCEA with a deeper meaning than you obviously realize.
> they're letting him know that they have means of gaining all of his information. they've already got his phone number. the pizzas were to let him know that they have his address. it's a scare tactic, yes. just like sony has been using against all of us. well obviously not all of you whom only get hard ons for your lord savior "ninty" and don't care about other systems or the fight going on to gain the legal rights we deserve to the PS3.
> who do you think anonymous is? a bunch of immature people who pose no threat at all? maybe they are immature. but that doesn't change how dangerous they can be. they took down the PSN and several sony websites as well as the site of the law firm representing sony. even if this was just LOIC, it's extremely ballsy to do it to sony, who are even known to abuse the court system, knowing what the consequences may hold.
> ...


QFT.

I hope more people read this post before repeating the same ignorant replies over and over on this topic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> and to all the people saying anon is immature for sending him pizzas, well no shit.
> it's a childish prank to play on the president of SCEA with a deeper meaning than you obviously realize.
> they're letting him know that they have means of gaining all of his information. they've already got his phone number. the pizzas were to let him know that they have his address. it's a scare tactic, yes. just like sony has been using against all of us. well obviously not all of you whom only get hard ons for your lord savior "ninty" and don't care about other systems or the fight going on to gain the legal rights we deserve to the PS3.
> who do you think anonymous is? a bunch of immature people who pose no threat at all? maybe they are immature. but that doesn't change how dangerous they can be. they took down the PSN and several sony websites as well as the site of the law firm representing sony. even if this was just LOIC, it's extremely ballsy to do it to sony, who are even known to abuse the court system, knowing what the consequences may hold.
> ...



People are way too easy to hero worship.

It seems like if you see anybody fighting Sony, you'll follow them. It could be Gandhi or it could be Stalin but you'd still hold their hand because they hate Sony.

Is what Sony is doing unethical? I'd say yes. I still enjoy the company's products but there's not much you can say to make their lawsuits seem justified. But I don't think threatening them is the right way to do it or throwing eggs in their face. It's unethical, to me it seems as much as Sony suing Geohot. I don't give me this "fight fire with fire" (good Metallica song, by the way) bullshit. Just because they're playing dirty doesn't mean we should play dirty. The fact that you'd stand behind any jackass that wants Sony to end this, whether it be someone who wants to fight them with the power they have as a consumer or a bunch of 4chantards trying to dig up his personal information to use it as basically blackmail is what I find more frightening than anything Sony could do. You'd easily just follow the Anonymous like sheep to the slaughter.

If you want to "fight" Sony, do what you can. Support Geohot. I think he's a douche but it's more of a matter of principle than it is of who he is. Go boycott Sony products. Write petitions. Protest. Whatever you can. Trying to find social security numbers and attacking their websites and services is unethical and, if anything, makes me feel bad for Sony more than these hackers. Anonymous is giving them a bad name and branding the opposition to Sony's "extreme actions" as nothing but dangerous punks hellbent on pooping in everyone else's punch bowl.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> People are way too easy to hero worship.
> 
> It seems like if you see anybody fighting Sony, you'll follow them. It could be Gandhi or it could be Stalin but you'd still hold their hand because they hate Sony.
> 
> ...


i agree with you that the anonymous team are doing it wrong. i even said i think they're going about it in such a way that won't prove fruitful. but they're on our side, fighting for us. so why hate them?
and everything else you said is pretty much supporting what i said. i'm confus.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you please... He DID talk shit, and suits him fine with all the Geohot fiasco... He is damn douche that had notthing to say, and just talked crap. Really... read before posting


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> i agree with you that the anonymous team are doing it wrong. i even said i think they're going about it in such a way that won't prove fruitful. but they're on our side, fighting for us. so why hate them?
> and everything else you said is pretty much supporting what i said. i'm confus.



Maybe I misinterpreted what you said. I thought you said that basically since Anonymous is against Sony that we should support them. Correct me if I'm wrong.

My point was that you shouldn't support Anonymous. They may be against Sony and you may be against Sony but threats aren't an ethical way to do it. The whole case about Sony is basically protecting our consumer rights, while the Anonymous are trying their hardest to violate their personal rights. Supporting them just because they support your cause is stupid if you think their methods are wrong.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Fuck you please... He DID talk shit, and suits him fine with all the Geohot fiasco... He is damn douche that had notthing to say, and just talked crap. Really... read before posting
> and how does him bashing the 3DS relate in any way to him being harassed by anonymous? you're glad he's being harassed only because you got butthurt when he talked shit about the 3DS. hence: fanboyism. that's just like all the americans saying "fuck japan good thing you had an earthquake cuz REMEMBER PEARL HARBOR?"
> two things that are completely non-related and yet you consider it to be payback only because of the immense amount of butthurt you feel because you're blinded by being a fanboy. and what do you mean read before posting? what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


that's not exactly what i meant. i guess i could have worded it better, but i meant that even if you don't support them, they're fighting for _our_ rights, so why hate them? most people (including me) may not agree with the tactics they've chosen to use to fight this fight against sony, but they aren't the enemy. they aren't the bad guy. they may be doing it wrong, but they still represent the consumers' side and they aren't the "enemy." - assuming one exists.
oh, and supporting them =/= not hating them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> that's not exactly what i meant. i guess i could have worded it better, but i meant that even if you don't support them, they're fighting for _our_ rights, so why hate them? most people (including me) may not agree with the tactics they've chosen to use to fight this fight against sony, but they aren't the enemy. they aren't the bad guy. they may be doing it wrong, but they still represent the consumers' side and they aren't the "enemy." - assuming one exists.
> oh, and supporting them =/= not hating them.



I want my rights protected, but not by a bunch of bullies and thugs who are willing to threaten anyone (even if its some Sony bigwig) and attack innocent people (you think that everyone who uses the PSN or goes to a Sony website deserves to have that service denied because of the Anonymous' petty war?). I'd easily support the guys who are trying to organize a boycott, write a petition, maybe start a protest, not send threats and hurt people.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't care what a retard says about anything, I just hate retards that bad mouth stuff only to bad mouth them... I'm really no fanboy of anything, I nejoy playing my ps3, wii and xbox 360. If microsoft would dominate the market with Xbox, I'm so sure that that Sony CEO fucktard, would say the same thing, eve though another one dominated. Saying something just to say something is dumb and I hate it. Apart from that, it's my damn bussiness what I want to do with my PS3 . I can hack it, but I will lose warranty. Sony sold it to me, and I bought it. They are simply stupid by removing stuff that was built into the system (other OS function)... So yeah, it suits him fine. It might be stupid sending a pizza, but someone must show them that they have made some really cruel mistakes.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I want my rights protected, but not by a bunch of bullies and thugs who are willing to threaten anyone (even if its some Sony bigwig) and attack innocent people (you think that everyone who uses the PSN or goes to a Sony website deserves to have that service denied because of the Anonymous' petty war?). I'd easily support the guys who are trying to organize a boycott, write a petition, maybe start a protest, not send threats and hurt people.
> simple: then don't support them.
> we're both saying the same things here.
> ironic/pointless:
> QUOTE...a bunch of bullies and thugs who are willing to threaten anyone ... and attack innocent people


sounds an awful lot like sony


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point exactly. Why support someone whose attacking Sony when they're acting like Sony? It's like supporting one oppressive government to destroy another oppressive government.

Kinda like Guy Fawkes. Common misconception is that Fawkes stands for fighting the government when he was really just trying to destroy one monarchy to replace it with another. I'm pretty sure the only reason that V wore a mask resembling him is because they both had a goal of blowing up Parliament, they didn't share the same goals in the direction of the government.

Or my information could be completely wrong.


----------



## P-CHYLD (Apr 10, 2011)

Do half of the people on here know the real definition of hacking? Apparently not. http://www.mithral.com/~beberg/manifesto.html
This isn't a game, people lives are @ stake.
Geo freedoms is @ stake. You guys get on here posting things about people, which you have no idea what they are capable of.
Don't start a fight that you know u can't win. Sony is wrong bottom line.
I personally will support any righteous endeavor.

And for the pizza situation thats a tactic, why go in full force when one (might) back down from a warning shot.
You do the math and then tell me the outcome.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 10, 2011)

P-CHYLD said:
			
		

> Do half of the people on here know the real definition of hacking? Apparently not. http://www.mithral.com/~beberg/manifesto.html
> This isn't a game, people lives are @ stake.
> Geo freedoms is @ stake. You guys get on here posting things about people, which you have no idea what they are capable of.
> Don't start a fight that you know u can't win. Sony is wrong bottom line.
> ...


well said, ol' chap.


Spoiler



wait, where were you for the last two pages or so?


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 11, 2011)

If Anonymous should be opposed in addition to Sony, I don't see much progress in any argument that simply condemns their tactics. A quote from Leon Trotsky seems appropriate here because I think it deals directly with such conceptions:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Undoubtedly the currents grouped above have certain common features. But the gist of the matter lies in the fact that the evolution of mankind exhausts itself neither by universal suffrage, not by “blood and honor,” nor by the dogma of the immaculate conception. The historical process signifies primarily the class struggle; moreover, different classes in the name of different aims may in certain instances utilize similar means. Essentially it cannot be otherwise.*Armies in combat are always more or less symmetrical; were there nothing in common in their methods of struggle they could not inflict blows upon each other.*


 http://marxists.org/archive/trotsky/1938/morals/morals.htm

It's true that Anonymous and Sony are not, in fact, "armies" in the military sense of the term. The point is that opposing factions, even "progressive" ones throughout history have utilized a number of disagreeable tactics that only dealt with humanitarian concerns at bottom. The decisive question is what social forces Sony and Anonymous _represent_ in the long term, along with their interests. Sony's interests and who they represent have made themselves obvious. But does Anonymous actually, in the fullest sense, represent the living interests of the majority of the consumer populace? If the answer is yes, then there is little to do other than be critical of what actions the group carries out. If the answer is no, however, then perhaps it is time for us to build a political platform of our own.
By saying all of this, I am not trying to imply that what "tactics" to use in fighting an opponent is beyond debate. It depends almost entirely on the context of the struggle itself; the intensity of their social dynamics, etc. As for myself, I don't know what to think so far. I am unconditionally against Sony. But I think we have yet to see an opposing party that entirely represents the interests of the consumer populace. As of this post, I'm not convinced that Anonymous fits the bill. But Sony needs to be opposed, and not just for their lawsuit against Hotz. That much is certain.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's over now and it's a draw, it's now time for them to stop their activities.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's truly "over now," I'd like to at least see what comes of Hotz's recent blog posts:
http://geohotgotsued.blogspot.com/

Also, part of Anonymous's initial statement was that they would push for an outcome that they were satisfied with. Whatever they have to say next on the settlement will really determine if it's over or not.


----------



## Joktan (Apr 11, 2011)

hahahaha i wonder what will happen to them if they find out who is doing this...


----------



## Eckin (Apr 12, 2011)

ahaha I got a sponsored link in this topic about pizza

on-topic: I don't think anon will be satisfied by the outcome of hotz court case. You know, he does not forgive, neither forget


----------

